# Happy Elon Musk Day! Tesla owners get 80 free points 20 April.



## ev.energy (Feb 24, 2021)

He's the man who dared to go further than anyone else!

20 April has been reclaimed as #ElonMuskDay. To celebrate, ev.energy are giving £20/$20 worth of Amazon gift vouchers or 200kg/CO2 offsetting in your name to any Tesla owners who download and complete set-up of our smart-charging rewards app today.

Link here: https://bit.ly/3aoaFzr


----------

